
Deep Learning for Programmers Book (GPU and CPU) Release 0.10.0 - dragandj
https://aiprobook.com/deep-learning-for-programmers?release=0.10.0&src=hn
======
dragandj
\+ chapter on Momentum and Nesterov Momentum

Uses fast open source libraries to build everything from scratch on CPU & GPU.
[https://github.com/uncomplicate](https://github.com/uncomplicate)

